
Async.js v2.0.0 released - megawac
https://github.com/caolan/async/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#v200
======
dexwiz
So why Async.js over Promises or Generators at this point?

~~~
megawac
Promises are great for prototyping, but have significant overhead
([http://thanpol.as/javascript/promises-a-performance-hits-
you...](http://thanpol.as/javascript/promises-a-performance-hits-you-should-
be-aware-of/)) for some high performance APIs it may be advisable to use
async.

Async also supports nodejs callback patterns which can reduce the need for
wrappers (promisify)

